# A few new plants



## Maryland Guppy

Traveled to a big box type pet store today.
Many dead fish stuck to filter intakes, or laying on bottom.
Hair algae in great abundance, two colors even!
Plants on rock or limbs covered in something?

A few new plants at a bargain price.
I'm not sure if the dipping, pruning, cleaning was worth it.
Spent an entire afternoon trying to re-home these plants.
Still in progress at this time, needed a break.

This ain't right.
My LFS is great but I didn't feel like doing the drive today.

Anyone else encounter such?


----------

